# 20 Inch Prewar Schwinn Aerocycle



## OC54

I know this has been done before, but this is my take on it would like to try and capture all the coolness of the Aerocycle.

I started this project about 2 years ago and kind of dropped the ball on it, and recently had a renewed interest in getting back into this project.

I started off by making a drawing and wanted to use an original Aerocycle headlight but wasn't sure because it wouldn't be to scale, but it all looked good on paper so I was ready to move forward. I want to bring out features that stand out to me for instance the top tube of the frame doesn’t just have a hump it also has a gentle curve before the hump. So I have made a template of that top tube from my original Aerocycle and used it to form up a top tube for this project.  Also, an important feature to me is the seat post clamp unique to DD’s and Aero’s so I have fabricated the seat post clamp. Now moving onto the tank; I have made templates from an original Aero tank at various locations. It was shaped to fit the profiles of the templates to capture the look I was after. 

I’ve recently had some extra time and have made some progress on this project; here are a few photos of the frame beginning from 2 years ago when I started to where I am now. The frame is all mocked up and ready to be disassembled. All the welds and brazing  need to be ground and cleaned  the metal work on the tank  needs to be smoothed out.  As you can see this project is a work in progress, I will be updating as I continue to make progress.

I’m also looking for an original Aerocycle headlight bezel, if anyone out there has one in their collection and is willing to part with it let me know as I would be interested in speaking with you.


----------



## catfish




----------



## catfish

Looking good.


----------



## Dave K

Nice work


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Your right Cliff this has been done before but NEVER like this. Your craftsmanship and attention to detail is incredible.


----------



## abe lugo

Awesome little build.


----------



## pkleppert

Hopefully soon I will get a chance to shake your hand and present you also with a winner's plaque at the Ann Arbor Classic Bike Show. PK


----------



## Freqman1

That bike is looking awesome! Most of the ones I have seen before including the pic at AA have fell short in execution. Can't wait to see this finished! V/r Shawn


----------



## Joe Buffardi

Nice job man!!! I love it!!!


----------



## higgens

Grate work on that tank


----------



## 1973rx3

Very very nice!  Can't wait to see the final rendition!


----------



## OC54

Update- Made some progress


----------



## kreika

I like the blue! Very cool!


----------



## Autocycleplane

Wow Cliff, amazing results.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

un-matched 20" aero hands down -
Best in the hobby !!


----------



## Freqman1

Awesome work and I like the color choices! I can't wait to see this complete. V/r Shawn


----------



## REC

What a beauty! Waiting to see the end result - Super nice project!
REC


----------



## Bikermaniac

A work of love, wow. I'm speechless.


----------



## Dan the bike man

Really cool build!!! Love the blue


----------



## Cowboy in NC

Gonna be AWESOME---LOOK!!! It`s trying to FLY !!!------Cowboy


----------



## troy boy

very nice work on the tin   thanks for sharing   Brian


----------



## mfhemi1969

OC54 said:


> I know this has been done before, but this is my take on it would like to try and capture all the coolness of the Aerocycle.
> 
> I started this project about 2 years ago and kind of dropped the ball on it, and recently had a renewed interest in getting back into this project.
> 
> I started off by making a drawing and wanted to use an original Aerocycle headlight but wasn't sure because it wouldn't be to scale, but it all looked good on paper so I was ready to move forward. I want to bring out features that stand out to me for instance the top tube of the frame doesn’t just have a hump it also has a gentle curve before the hump. So I have made a template of that top tube from my original Aerocycle and used it to form up a top tube for this project.  Also, an important feature to me is the seat post clamp unique to DD’s and Aero’s so I have fabricated the seat post clamp. Now moving onto the tank; I have made templates from an original Aero tank at various locations. It was shaped to fit the profiles of the templates to capture the look I was after.
> 
> I’ve recently had some extra time and have made some progress on this project; here are a few photos of the frame beginning from 2 years ago when I started to where I am now. The frame is all mocked up and ready to be disassembled. All the welds and brazing  need to be ground and cleaned  the metal work on the tank  needs to be smoothed out.  As you can see this project is a work in progress, I will be updating as I continue to make progress.
> 
> I’m also looking for an original Aerocycle headlight bezel, if anyone out there has one in their collection and is willing to part with it let me know as I would be interested in speaking with you.
> 
> View attachment 337908
> 
> View attachment 337909
> 
> View attachment 337910
> 
> View attachment 337911
> 
> View attachment 337912



Nice Fab work, Looking great


----------



## PlasticNerd

So cool!! How did you make the tank? Hydroform? Buck and hammer? Wheel? So tricky !! Gary.


----------



## 2jakes

Ken Lewis from Kentucky fabricated the tail-light from metal for
my Aerocycle years ago. Excellent work.


----------



## OC54

Update finally. It took this long for me to find the 36 spoke 20" rims I was looking
for. With a very similar profile found on early Schwinn balloon tire bikes.

A big thanks to everyone that complemented on it previously.  Also a big thank you
to Tom (TWBikesnstripes) for doing the red pin strips and to Frank (Turbobug61)
for making the beautiful tank latch.

I decided to go with no new chrome. I just like that look.
Here you go! With working lights too.


----------



## buickmike

Horn?


----------



## Freqman1

Fantastic work! V/r Shawn


----------



## Kramai88

That is one great looking bike!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WES PINCHOT

AMAZING CREATION!
LOOKS GREAT!


----------



## barneyguey

Wow! That's amazing! I love it. Barry


----------



## ZE52414

What a great job!


----------



## catfish

Beautiful !!!!!


----------



## fordmike65




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

The talent of people on this site will never cease to amaze me.  Beautifully done!


----------



## markivpedalpusher

I saw this bike in person recently. Hands down BEST 20" ALL METAL Aerocycle in the hobby period...


----------



## cyclingday

And the mad scientist says,
" It is Alive!"


----------



## Curtis68

troy boy said:


> very nice work on the tin   thanks for sharing   Brian


----------



## Curtis68

Wow, great looking bike!!! Nice work!!


----------



## Casper

Woah, Really cool !!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT

I stand envious,  Congrats on your end results,  kudos !


----------



## Phattiremike

Great job, love the colors... you are talented.  That little guy needs to hang in your house NOT your shop!!

Mike


----------



## Hammerhead

AMAZING!


----------

